# Pigeons for Adoption in West LA



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone: I have 17 pigeons in my aviary and need to find good homes for several of them. There isn't enough space for all of them, and a few are missing a lot of feathers because they keep fighting. There are several solo males and a few mated pairs. I won't split up the mates. I can send pics to anyone that's interested.

Please contact me right away. I might have to take a few to the animal shelter if I can't rehome at least 5 or 6.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried contacting a local pigeon club or putting an ad in Craigslist? Please just make sure not to give them away free. I adopted a pigeon from the shelter near me because they euthanize them. Hope you find good homes for them.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I am looking for a white racing female to breed to a male. I am in L.A. also. can come by today. Thanks.


----------



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

My white female are all mated & I don't want to separate the mates.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*pair of whites*

Hello. Are the white paired to each other and are they productive? If yes, then i can take one pair. Thanks again.


----------

